

The Magic of Providing Less - volandovengo
http://naysawn.com/the-magic-of-providing-less-2/

======
fapi1974
Interesting topic, but the discussion could have been a lot more in depth, I
thought. If anything, Grouper seems like a relatively complicated product
relative to the many "feature" products out there these days - from Gantt
Charts to Underwear Subscriptions...

------
thinkloop
Great article. It seems that the ends of the spectrum are what are working.
Either you curate heavily like GroupOn, Fab, Fancy, etc. or sell anything like
Amazon, Ebay, Craigslist, etc. Is there anyone in the middle?

